# Ultimate Suns Team



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, kind of like what they're doing in the General Board where you pick the 1st player you would choice. Pick a Suns player at a certain position then the second place will be the backup for that position. Once 1st place has reached 10 votes we move on to the next position. This should keep us busy for the Summer. =)

NOTE: They have to have played for the Phoenix Suns for atleast 1 year.
Point guard position will go first then shooting guard, ect. 

*Starters:*

PG - Steve Nash

SG - Dan Marjele

SF - Shawn Marion

PF - Charles Barkley

C - Amare Stoudemire


*Reserves:*

PG - Jason Kidd

SG - Paul Westphal

SF - Walter Davis (by default)

PF - Connie Hawkins (by default)

C - Alvin Adams

*Wildcards:*
Tom Chambers
Kevin Johnson


*Head Coach:* Mike D'Antoni
*Assistant Coach:* Cotton Fitzsimmons



LIST Complete!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I pick Steve Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll go with Kevin Johnson, even though it's pretty fuzzy to remember much when he played


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll go with Jason Kidd


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Jason Kidd.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

I take Kevin Johnson, Jason Kidd didn't take the Suns to the finals.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Kj.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I would take Kevin Johnson... but I feel that Steve Nash's career in Phoenix was better than Johnson's. I feel that Johnson had a more consistant career though.

...but since Nash has been going crazy his only 2 years (as a veteren) in Phoenix... I pick Nash.


----------



## dshiznit5044 (Jul 2, 2005)

Jason Kidd


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Steve Nash


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jason Kidd was studly in PHX

though I'd nod to Steve Nash


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Kevin Johnson


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Jason Kidd.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Gotta go with Nash.

With Eisley in a close second of course.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I watched KJ, Kidd, and Nash all play here.

Nash is by far our best point guard.

Kidd couldn't shoot or score.

KJ got hurt too much and was also not the best shooter.

Nash is a deadly shooter, the 2 time MVP, just as good of a passer as Kidd, and a good guy. Nash is the winner..easily.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kevin Johnson


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jason Kidd


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Jason Kidd, loved it when he was in PHX


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I select Steve Nash.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

How can u not pick Nash after 2 MVPs and 2 trips to the conference finals. Kidd couldt do that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I change mine to Nash


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

1 more vote for Steve and we have the PG/Backup position.


----------



## tDUnc#21 (Jun 29, 2006)

steve nash


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kj


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*VOTE Shooting Guards* 
Check the first post for list of Suns top shooting guards.

I pick Dan Marjele. =)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thunder Dan.


----------



## tDUnc#21 (Jun 29, 2006)

dan the man marjele


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

the thunder.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, Thunder.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Thunder Dan


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

Paul Westphal


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gotta go with Dan, him next to Nash is :krazy:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Thunder Dan.

Although I've watched film of Paul Westphal and he's pretty underrated IMO.


----------



## BubblesinanIV (Sep 22, 2004)

Thunder Dan.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

thunder is third at best.

#1 walter davis - the greyhound. arguably the most talented scorer the suns have ever had. you could make the argument he's a sf or a sg, but in today's nba he'd be a sg.

#2 westy - he was a scoring machine for us as well.

you could even make an argument that horny deserves to be higher than thunder.

also, in regards to the pg position, it's a total sham that kidd is the back up instead of kj. kj was a VASTLY superior scorer and just as good distributor as kidd. kj could get his shot whenever he wanted. and though he wasn't the defender that was kidd, he was better than nash. i'll accept nash as the starter, but kj would HAVE to be the backup pg.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

KJ = Suns

JKidd = Nets

So, KJ.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Thunder Dan.

I got his hat off a Tony's pizza box in college. It took 6-8 weeks to come, but it was worth the wait.

Ever since he led the National Team in scoring as the only white guy selected by that fool John Thompson, I've been a huge fan.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*VOTE Small Forwards*
See first page for list. Note, some players have been moved to the position they mostly play. Walter Davis played more SF then SG.

My vote goes to Shawn Marion.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Marion


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

gotta go with the Matrix.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Marion. Close, but he's definitely got the edge.

Laurie


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Matrix


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS (Nov 8, 2005)

shawn marion at the sf played there ever since a rookie, did great things.

im late, for the PG, gotta go with Kevin Johnson, than steve nash, than jason kidd. their all pretty even though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> thunder is third at best.
> 
> #1 walter davis - the greyhound. arguably the most talented scorer the suns have ever had. you could make the argument he's a sf or a sg, but in today's nba he'd be a sg.
> 
> ...


Don't worry he'll have a chance to land as one of the wildcards.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Matrix


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

Marion... then Barkley for power forward.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*VOTE Power Forward*
See first page for list. 
Note: Amare has been moved to center due to a weak position.

I have to take Sir Charles with Connie Hawkins on his tail.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sir Charles


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

sir charles


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Barkley. No vote needed for that.

Where is Tom Chambers? Are you counting him as a center?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Barkley. No vote needed for that.
> 
> Where is Tom Chambers? Are you counting him as a center?


Yeah, Chambers, Adams and Amare will be the top choices for center.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Matrix


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What *lovely people*  would take Jason Kidd over Kevin Johnson? Certainly not Suns fans, stay out of this random team fans. Kevin Johnson was so much better than Kidd not only as a player.


 -edit by Dissonance19

No personal attacks. 

And for your info, we posted around other boards for them to help decide this. Not just Suns fans.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

ghoti said:


> KJ = Suns
> 
> JKidd = Nets
> 
> So, KJ.


Naw Kidd had his best seasons and most wins in Phoenix, KJ was just better.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Naw Kidd had his best seasons and most wins in Phoenix, KJ was just better.


Sure.

And to settle the argument, KJ will forever be known as a Sun. A great player

Jason Kidd will forever be known as a Net. He may have averaged more points or assists in Phoenix, but his best seasons of his career were in New Jersey as a Net. 2 Eastern Conference Championships, 4 Division titles, and the fact that he Holds numerous franchise records.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steve Nash - Kevin Johnson - Jason Kidd - Gail Goodrich - Stephon Marbury
Dick van Arsdale - Walter Davis - Paul Westphal - Dennis Johnson
Connie Hawkins - Shawn Marion - Dan Majerle - Cedric Ceballos
Charles Barkley - Amare Stoudemire - Tom Chambers - Larry Nance
Alvan Adams - the rest isn't worth to be mentioned really.


Not counting Penny Hardaway, Tom Gulgiotta, Antonio McDyess


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Net2 said:


> Sure.
> 
> And to settle the argument, KJ will forever be known as a Sun. A great player
> 
> Jason Kidd will forever be known as a Net. He may have averaged more points or assists in Phoenix, but his best seasons of his career were in New Jersey as a Net.


How did he have better statistics across the board and more wins in Phoenix then? His prime was in Phoenix he played 5 seasons for us, only fans who are new to the NBA or didn't notice Jason Kidd until the Nets turnaround gave him more spotlight would remember him as a Net only.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> How did he have better statistics across the board and more wins in Phoenix then?


2 Finals, 4 division titles, and numerous franchise records. 

Hey, if that's not winning, what is? All with New Jersey. And he's not done yet.

Not that it matters to you though. But hey, he did have awesome years with Phoenix. Kevin Johnson was a great player as well.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Net2 said:


> 2 Finals, 4 division titles, and numerous franchise records.
> 
> Hey, if that's not winning, what is? All with New Jersey.


He has several franchise records on the Suns also, but what does that have to do with anything?

Division titles? Are you serious? Who cares? Nobody remebers that and he only made the finals because the East was pathetic. None of those New Jersey teams was even as good as the worst Suns team Kidd has been on.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> How did he have better statistics across the board and more wins in Phoenix then? His prime was in Phoenix he played 5 seasons for us, only fans who are new to the NBA or didn't notice Jason Kidd until the Nets turnaround gave him more spotlight would remember him as a Net only.


Not wasting my time, I came here to vote, not to repeat myself and waste my time, and rear this thread off topic.

Goodnight.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> He has several franchise records on the Suns also, but what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Division titles? Are you serious? Who cares? Nobody remebers that and he only made the finals because the East was pathetic. None of those New Jersey teams was even as good as the worst Suns team Kidd has been on.


He did more than division titles and conferece championships.

He single-handedly turned around a NBA Franchise by himself. It's because of him we have such a great future as a franchise. It's something that statistics just can't compare to. Without Kidd we wouldn't be anywhere as a franchise.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I select Charles Barkley.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i vote amareca as owner.. cuz then he'd make mark cuban look good :curse:

pwahahah i deserve a rep for that one.. right? anyone? anyone? :sad:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Sir Charles. 

No doubt.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i vote amareca as owner.. cuz then he'd make mark cuban look good :curse:
> 
> pwahahah i deserve a rep for that one.. right? anyone? anyone? :sad:



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to afobisme again.





damn


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

kidd


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

da1nonly said:


> kidd




PG part of it was done days ago.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*VOTE Center.*
Check first page for list. 


I'll take Amare even though Chambers was solid for us.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Amare!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I select *Amare Stoudemire.*


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I like Chambers... but Amare has shown so much and he's only played 3 seasons (not including last year). Amare averaged 26 points in his 3rd year and 35 in the Western Conference Finals against the Spurs. I can't even imagine what he'll be like in his prime. So I take Stoudemire.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Amare*


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, Chambers, Adams and Amare will be the top choices for center.



chambers as a center is ridiculous. he was our small forward for years. power forward for short periods. and then only a backup center once his game disappeared.

that said, sf has to be marion. and barkley has to be the pf.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

also, as geeked as we are about amare he has yet to prove it over the long haul, and he may never regain what he had. i'd LIKE to put him here, but realistically, for this franchise, the choice HAS to be alvan adams.

my all suns team:

nash
walter
marion
barkley
adams

second team
kj
thunder
hawkins
nance
amare

funny that the second team might actually be better (definitely defensively) than the first

all that and i cringe that nowhere to be found is horny, dennis johnson, kidd, eddie johnson, or dick van arsdale.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Mark West


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Amare


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I completed the list with selecting Head coaches and the wildcards.

We have our ultimate Suns team! =)


----------

